# My Puppy Ate His Blanket



## Hersheysmom (Nov 25, 2008)

My 4 month old Lab ate part of his blanket that I had in his crate for him...He was so sick last night, throwing up several times. He seems to be feeling better this morning after a horrible night. 

Has this happened to any of you before???

Steph


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hersheysmom said:


> My 4 month old Lab ate part of his blanket that I had in his crate for him...He was so sick last night, throwing up several times. He seems to be feeling better this morning after a horrible night.
> 
> Has this happened to any of you before???
> 
> Steph


Did he throw the blanket up?! 
His body might have been reacting to the blanket by throwing up like that... HE COULD STILL HAVE IT IN HIS STOMACH! You really need to get him to a veterinarian. This is not something to be taken so lightly. (Pieces of it could wrap around in his intestines and cause a blockage or even a cut! He could be in real danger...)
(I'm part of a Dane forum and one of the members recently lost their dane pup because of this, yes it happened to her and she did not realize that the blanket was still left in him. They rushed him to the vet and he went through surgery to remove it before it tangled in his intestines... but they still lost him to infection.)
Nessa


----------



## Hersheysmom (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes...He threw up stuffing from the blanket all evening. He seems to be acting normal this morning..Wanting to eat and acting lively. I have only given him two small portions of rice and chicken broth since the vomiting stopped.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, my puppy ate a zipper two nights ago and threw up 4 times throughout the night. After he threw it up, he was as happy as a lark.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you know exactly how much he ate of the blanket?

You really need to keep an eye on him especially because he is so young. Trust me, I know the horrors of this... I've worked with 2 veterinarians in the past and the number one killer of puppies that we had seen was Ingestion of foreign objects. Its a very dangerous thing. Please keep an eye on him... and since he is a pup he should be having regular check ups at the vet... so mention it the next time you go in.
Nessa


----------



## Hersheysmom (Nov 25, 2008)

I will watch him very closely for the next few hours/days

Steph


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

My puppy has ate the padding in his crate and did the same thing I just called the vet let them know what happened. Also how the dog was now acting just to see what they suggested because the dog was so young. You might want to just give them a call.


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I really think it's a good idea to call the vet.

Also, you've probably realized this -- put nothing in his crate that would be dangerous if ingested, including blankets and towels. Stick to Kongs and similar toys. Nylabones are okay, but he should not be given the puppy Nylabones anymore when he starts to get his adult teeth. Stuffies, beds, and blankets only when he can be supervised until you can be sure that he won't destroy/eat them.

Ugh, I'm sorry this happened. It would scare the hell out of me.


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

I had a dog chew on carpet and ingest it. It got all the way to the intestines and got stuck, causing a block. We were in vacation in michigan and family in florida was watching him.

He had to go into surgery immediately.


----------



## Hersheysmom (Nov 25, 2008)

My mom calls Hershey the "Vaccum Cleaner" now I know why!!!!


----------

